# Relatives visa with work issues



## niknik88 (May 20, 2012)

I applied for a spousal visa with work authorisation and after 7 months got a relative's visa with the wrong company as my employer. My immigration practitioner tried to fix it but my application got lost. I was offered a new contract at the start of this year and sent it through to them to try and change the employer again and now I have found out she went on maternity leave and no one else in the company was following up. I now need to try and fix this myself, I have the new contract, affidavit and the original medical forms and letters of support. Does anyone know what else I need to get it changed? My employer was willing to hire me on the understanding it was being sorted and now I'm worried that its been a couple of months and therefore I'm not meant to be working yet


----------



## AlMassino (Apr 30, 2012)

I think its best you get documents for a new application and also copies of your earlier submitted application form. Its past 6 months and its most likely those previously submitted documents are expired. Also look into applying for PR based on the fact that the law says you apply for it three months after being iss


----------



## AlMassino (Apr 30, 2012)

Continued........Issued the section 11(6) permit, which i believe is referred to as spousal with work endorsement.


----------

